# Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb



## Franz_16 (10. September 2015)

Kanäle stellen Angler häufig vor große Herausforderungen. 
Einen prima Tipp, wie man sich in den "Struktur-Wüsten" einen absoluten "Hotspot" anlegen kann zeigt Boardie kati48268 in seinem Video: Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb

[youtube1]0p5QXXdTuM8[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p5QXXdTuM8


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Funktioniert nicht nur am Kanal. #6


----------



## Santa83 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Hat irgendwie Retro-Style. Besonders das AB-Intro. #6


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Die ganze Nummer ist auch absolut Retro.
Hab mir das vor zig Jahren bei alten Kanalanglern abgeguckt, als ich im Vorbeigehen bemerkte, was die für eine Ansammlung Fische inkl. dicker Karpfen direkt vor ihrem Angelplatz hatten, als sie ihre Ruten aufbauten.

Kanalfische sind fast alle Vagabunden, bleiben dort wo sie was zu fressen finden und ziehen dann weiter. Wo sie aber dauerhaft Nahrung finden...

Hat bei längerer Fütterung wirklich eine klasse Wirkung.
Und wenn die Plötzen sich da einstellen sind auch die Räuber nicht weit 

@Andal
Wieso wundert es mich nicht, dass du das kennst... 
Wo setzt du das ein? Fluss?
Die Idee, das dort auszuprobieren hatte ich schon lange, aber kam nie dazu es umzusetzen.

Am Kanal ist man ja leider an Spundwände gebunden. Alle Versuche diese Technik an der Steinpackung einzusetzen scheiterten kläglich. Egal was man als Behälter nimmt (Netz o.ä.), alles frisst sich zwischen den Steinen fest und man kriegt -wenn überhaupt- nur noch Müll wieder raus.


----------



## Andal (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

An halbwegs natürlichen Flüssen geht das am einfachsten mit einem Zwiebelnetz, einem Stein und einem Strick. Wenn es da den Sack, den Zwiebelsack, erledigt, ist das auch kein Thema. 

Oder gleich einen Laib billigstes Brot halbieren, einen passenden Stein reinstopfen und direkt versenken. Das geht halt nur da, wo es relativ wenig Strömung hat. Dafür kann man sich prima gleich noch ein, zwei Ausweichstellen herrichten.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*



> Oder gleich einen Laib billigstes Brot halbieren, einen passenden Stein reinstopfen und direkt versenken. Das geht halt nur da, wo es relativ wenig Strömung hat. Dafür kann man sich prima gleich noch ein, zwei Ausweichstellen herrichten.



Auch nicht dumm... ich hab früher öfter diese gepressten Kürbiskernplatten versenkt, die sollen ja auch einen sehr langen Anfütter-Effekt garantieren - sind aber bei uns gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen, die werden vorrangig in Österreich gemacht, wo eben auch diese Ölkürbise angebaut werden. 

Beim Brot stelle ich mir das so vor, dass man einen ganzen Laib nimmt, in etwas hart werden lässt und dann mit einer Ködernadel eine Paketschnur durchzieht. Auf einer Seite der angebundene Stein - auf der anderen ein Stock, quasi wie so ein "Boilie-Stopper". Die Paketschnurr verrottet, und es bleibt dann irgendwann nur noch der Stein als "Überrest" liegen. 

Interessant wäre mal, wie lange diese "Brot-Bombe" dann hält. Ich glaub, das muss ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Andal (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Bei einem ganzen Laib braucht es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis der anfängt, sich aufzulösen. Durch den Anschnitt geht es praktisch gleich los, dauert aber auch noch lange genug, bis der letzte Rest "den Bach runter" geht.

Am besten ging das immer, wenn wir das Brot etwas oberhalb eines Gumpens platziert haben. So spült es die Partikel laufend hinein und, wenn es perfekt läuft, dann werden sie dort konzentriert; ebenso die Fische.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Au ja, back to the roots. :vik:
Dann möchte ick Euch hier mal die light Version des Brotkorbes vorstellen. Bestens geeignet für 'nen schnellen Quickie am Kanal, wenn die Flossenträger nicht so richtig bei Laune sind und man sie erst suchen muß. Aber wenn man sie erstmal am Platz hat, kann man ihn zwischendurch auch mal nachfüllen und wieder in's Wasser befördern. Der gewaltige "Einschlag" stört die Fische selten. Die Rede ist vom *Futtersack.* #6

Bestehend aus 80er bis 100er Mono (ca.30m), einem Schlüsselring, 'ner Zitronenpulle oder 'ner anderen Boje, ca. 300-500g Blei und einem Netzbeutel.

Der Schlüsselring wird an der Schlaufe vom Netzbeutel befestigt, die Monostrippe durch den Schlüsselring gezogen und an deren Ende die Boje befestigt. Der Netzbeutel wird zuerst mit 'nem anständigen Stück Blei versehen (je nach Strömungsstärke) und dann mit allem befüllt, was so des Fisches Herz begehrt. Eingeweichtes Brot, Haferflocken, zerquetschter Mais, 'ne Handvoll Maden kann man auch dazu tun. Dann wird der Sack sorfältig mit 'nem Stück Strippe verknotet und soviel Mono von der Spule gezogen wie man Wurfweite erreicht plus Wassertiefe.
Dann nimmt man den Futtersack in die eine und die Boje in die andere Hand und befördert das Ganze mit gewaltigem Schwung und weithin hörbarem Klatschen in's Wasser.:q
Die Boje markiert die Stelle wo der Futtersack liegt und kann aber auch mit der Monostrippe leicht 'n paar Zentimeter unter Wasser gezogen werden, dann stört die Pulle nicht beim Abtreiben der Montage.
Mit einer Boje, mit Antenne, kann man wahlweise die ganze Stippmontage variabel hinter dem Futtersack "festlegen" .









Eingeworfen wird stromauf und es muß peinlichst darauf geachtet werden, das die Pose immer hinter der Boje, also in Richtung Strommitte gesehen, abtreibt.
So vor 30-40 Jahren war das in meiner Region der absolute Hammer. Wenn nach 20 Minuten nüscht gebissen hatte, wurde der Sack wieder aus dem Wasser gezogen, 100 Meter weiter getrabt und 'n neuer Versuch gestartet.
Eventuell vorbeifahrende Schubschiffe verdriften den Sack manchmal um 1-2 Meter aber das Futter bleibt trotzdem am Platz.
Kiloweise Fertigfutter gab's ja früher bei uns nicht und aus jetziger Sicht gesehen, war diese Methode sogar ökologisch.|supergri
Ick bin zwar seit 20 Jahren eingefleischter Spinnangler aber wenn ick im Herbst oder Winter mal Appetit auf Plötzen bekomme ist bei mir 'ne 7m Bolo und der Futtersack immer erste Wahl im Oder-Havel Kanal.:vik:

P.S Wenn man keinen weiten Weg zum Wasser hat, kann man den Sack auch 2-3 mal am Tag nachfüllen, die Boje bis zum Grund runterziehen und die Angelstelle somit erfolgreich "tarnen". Die Möglichkeit solche Stelle zum Hot-Spot zu machen ist somit auch gegeben.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

@schlotterschätt   #6#6#6#6
kann mich auch noch dran erinnern, die grünen Netzbeutel kosteten glaube ich 1 Mark , mir waren die zu klein, ich hab damals meiner Mutter das Wäschenetz geklaut, war größer und auch stabiler, ne Klamotte aus der Steinpackung und altbackene Brötchen und ab in die Spree

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kauli11 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Wie Andal schon schrieb: Alter Zwiebelsack, gutes Stück Alteisen und ein dünnes Drahtseil reicht dafür allemal.
Wir haben nicht nur mit Brot, sondern auch mit Kartoffeln, die vom Essen übrigblieben und mit Käseresten gefüttert.
Alle zwei Tage ist einer von uns hingefahren und hat nachgefüllt.
Das war schon lange bevor die Boilies erfunden waren.
Weissfisch, Karpfen und Aale hatten wir immer am Futterplatz.
Wenn wir damals erzählten, wie groß die Karpfen waren hat man uns für verrückt erklärt.
Mit den Boilies haben die Leute erst gemerkt, wie gross die Karpfen im Kanal werden können.


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Angefangen hab ich auch mit'nem Zwiebelsack, danach hab ich ein Keschernetz verwendet. Mich nervte das Gefummel beim Befüllen und nachdem ich auf Drahtsetzkescher umgestiegen bin, merkte ich das sich da das Brot viel besser draus löst.

Ein schönes Erlebnis hatte ich mit dem Keschernetz am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal: an einem Platz saß das regelmässig voll mit kleinen Krebsen, so paar mm groß, keine Ahnung welche Art das war.
Die schienen sehr auf das Brot abzufahren. Die Fische dann wohl auf die Krebse, denn so gut wie dieser Futterplatz war kein anderer, obwohl die Futterstelle alles andere als attraktiv war.
Leider so nie wieder gehabt.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Eine Frage noch. 
Warum einen Meter über Grund?
Wir hatten seinerzeit den Futtersack aufliegen und haben unsere Köder rechts und links davon plaziert.
Klappte immer sehr gut.


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Hatte den Käfig mal komplett aufliegen. Der setzte sich mit Sand/Schlamm so zu, dass ich ihn kaum noch rauskriegte.

Ausserdem soll das Brot ja rausgespült werden. Je tiefer der hängt, desto weniger Strömung kommt durch die Schiffe zustande & umgekehrt.
Zumindest ist das an den Spundwänden hier am DEK so.
Das merkst du sofort. Wenn nach 3 Tagen noch richtig viel Futter drin ist, verkürze ich das Seil um 'nen Meter und schon ist beim nächsten Mal alles oder zumindest viel mehr raus.

Muss man natürlich über ein paar Tage beobachten. Manchmal hast du ja Tage, da scheinen alle Kapitäne im Puff zu sein, jedenfalls fahren kaum Schiffe.
Und dann kommen wieder welche, wo das Wasser kaum zur Ruhe kommt.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Auf der Anglerboard-Facebook-Seite kam eine Anmerkung zu dem Video, bzw. zu der Technik:
_"...__nur  wenn ich das bei uns am Kanal mache und werde dabei gesehen oder  kontrolliert, werde ich mindestens aus dem Verein geschmissen"_

Habe _"Weil???"_ nachgefragt & möchte kurz über den von mir vermuteten Hintergrund berichten:

Auch ich hatte anfangs etwas Bedenken wegen der Befestigung an der Spundwandleiter. Da könnte sich ein "Schiffbrüchiger", der aus dem Kanal klettern will niemals wirklich drin verheddern. Trotzdem Bedenken, ob ich dafür einen dran kriegen könnte.

Eines Tages befüllte ich wie üblich den Korb, als Wasserschutzpolizei vorbei fuhr, das Boot eine Mordwende machte (echt nicht slecht, deren Kähne!) und ein Entenpolizist zu mir an Land hüpfte.
Er:_ "Was machst du da?"
_Ich:_ "Eine Bombe legen..."_
Der Beamte war wirklich sehr nett & interessiert, kannte das bisher gar nicht.
Ich erklärte ihm was ich da wie & warum mache & erwartete einen Anschixx, aber nix da, keine Ansage, dass das verboten oder sonstwie nicht in Ordnung sei.

Schön war auch der Abschluss des Gesprächs:
Er: _"Hast du denn Angelpapiere?"_
Ich: _"Klar, aber die zeig ich dir nicht, denn ich angel ja gar nicht, sondern fütter nur"_
(alles nett & witzig gemeint)
Er: _"stimmt"_
Ich: _"Komm morgen vorbei, dann sitz ich hier samt Papieren, angel und hab Bier dabei, auch für euch"
_Hat sich aber dann nicht mehr sehen lassen.

Somit sehe ich keine rechtlichen Hinternisse für diese Füttertechnik.


----------



## fischbär (26. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Ist sehr interessant, aber bei uns steht in der Gewässerordnung Füttern nur während der Ausübung des Fischfangs. Ist das dann illegal?


----------



## Darket (26. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Das ist ja witzig, im Grunde versucht die Gewässerordnung damit ja Verhalten beim Nicht-Angeln zu reglementieren. Also streng genommen, kannst Du ja nur eine für Fehlverhalten beim Angeln dran kriegen. Da Du aber fütterst und nicht angelst, wäre die Gewässerordnung ja im Grunde genommen nicht wirklich relevant. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Ob ich es drauf anlegen würde, weiß ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*



Darket schrieb:


> Das ist ja witzig, im Grunde versucht die Gewässerordnung damit ja Verhalten beim Nicht-Angeln zu reglementieren. Also streng genommen, kannst Du ja nur eine für Fehlverhalten beim Angeln dran kriegen.



Leg es besser nicht darauf an.
Wenn es so in der GWO steht,ists tabu.

Viele Gewässerordnungen sind ja bewusst in Form von z.B. "Verhalten am Gewässer" o.ä. formuliert.Man muss nicht zwingend angeln,um mit Punkten einer GWO zu kollidieren[emoji6]


----------



## fischbär (29. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Interessanterweise stört das bei uns keine Sau. Die Leute kippen fröhlich Mais in die Elbe und kommen Abends dann zum Angeln. Wie will man sonst auch die dicken Karpfen fangen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Wo kein Kläger..[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ist sehr interessant, aber bei uns steht in der Gewässerordnung Füttern nur während der Ausübung des Fischfangs. Ist das dann illegal?


Wird wohl unter das Verbot fallen, auch wenn damit wohl andere Anfütterungsmetoden getroffen werden sollen.
Vorstand fragen, viell. gibt's ja eine "Ausnahme" für dein Vorhaben.



Darket schrieb:


> ...Also streng genommen, kannst Du ja nur eine für Fehlverhalten beim Angeln dran kriegen. Da Du aber fütterst und nicht angelst, wäre die Gewässerordnung ja im Grunde genommen nicht wirklich relevant...


Nee nee nee.
Die GO regelt das Verhalten am Wasser.
Ob du grad angelst, auf dem Weg zum/vom Angeln bist, einfach nur spazieren dort bist,... spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## fischbär (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Nunja, dann fällt Entenfüttern von Oma und Enkel wohl auch unter die GO? Eher nicht...
Ich denke mal bei uns wäre da die beste Möglichkeit, lange haltendes Futter zu nehmen, also zB trockenes Brot und das beim Super-Kurz-Ansitz / Spinnangeln reinzuwerfen. Dann wäre dem Gesetzestext genüge getan.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nunja, dann fällt Entenfüttern von Oma und Enkel wohl auch unter die GO? Eher nicht...



GWO gilt für Erlaubnisscheininhaber bei Tätigkeiten im direkten aber auch indirekten Angelzusammenhang.

Kommunale (Gemeindeordnung)oder auch übergeordnete Regelungen fürs Verhalten (Naturschutz oder Landschaftsschutzgebiet)bleiben aber davon unberührt.

Da ist nichts mit eigenkreativer Auslegung[emoji6] 

Besteht z.B.ein Vorfütterverbot für Angler seitens der GWO und ein Fütterungsverbot für Enten seitens der Gemeinde/Stadt...geniess einfach die Natur.Denn in irgendeine Personengruppe passt du dann Regeltechnisch immer[emoji3]


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Und so sieht der Drahtsetzkescher/Brotkorb dann aus, wenn er zwischen parkendes Schiff & Spundwand gerät:







Schon der 2te, der an diesem Platz geschrottet wurde, an manchen Stellen ist ein Netz doch die bessere Wahl |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und so sieht der Drahtsetzkescher/Brotkorb dann aus, wenn er zwischen parkendes Schiff & Spundwand gerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kati Platzwechsel....
Dat macht dann nicht SO platt..


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Alter Zwiebelsack reicht völlig. #h


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Gestern Anfüttern am Kanal, den Brotkorb  hab ich da schon einige Wochen drin, fütter aber zur kalten Jahreszeit  nur 1x die Woche 1 Toastbrot & etwas Weizen drumherum.
Bevor ich demnächst dort öfter angeln werde, wird das dann hochgefahren.

Es ist ja schon mal passiert, dass sich eine Grundel da wie auch immer  rein gequetscht hat, aber gestern gab's 'ne Überraschung beim Hochholen:





7 oder 8 Barsche drin. Da muss eine der Klappen etwas offen gestanden  haben, warum auch immer, und die haben sich da reingequetscht.

Der Große lag irgendwo zwischen 35-40cm.





Alle vom Drahtkorb schon etwas geschunden, aber noch quicklebendig.

Hoffe mal, dass der Platz, sobald ich dort fische, ähnlich gut besucht ist.


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanaltricks - Anfüttern mit dem Brotkorb*

Hehe Petri [emoji6] 

Ggf war der Korb voller Kleinfisch.
Gefundenes Fressen für die Barsche.


----------

